# The Return of Lost!!!



## Tripel (Feb 3, 2010)

After 8 months of waiting, it finally arrived! So OK, who all watched it? 

Once again, the writers have blown my mind with a season premier. Thankfully, several questions were answered (What is the smoke monster? What's the significance of the ash circles? What is in Hurley's guitar case?) but several more were established (What does the flash sideways represent? Why is Desmond on the plane? What just happened to Sayid?)

A few thoughts of mine:


We've not seen the last of John Locke. I don't buy for a second that they hauled his dead body all the way back to the island so it can just lay there and decompose.
I had really grown to like Sawyer over the past two seasons, but I think that's going to change. Looks like he's going to be a real jerk in season 6 (like season 1).
Hurley will be more important in the overall story this season.
It's possible the underwater island (in the alternate reality) is a result of the Dharma Initiative successfully drilling into the pocket of energy without the intervention of the "losties". In other words, the alternate reality is a reboot where Jack and the others were never on the island in 1977, so there was nobody scheming to stop the drilling. The drilling leads to some sort of electromagnetic problem resulting in a sunken island. Maybe.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 3, 2010)

I watched the first five seasons twice, gradually while folding laundry, and I love the series. Saying that, I didn't really like the time travel theme and this premier was so wierd as to be outside even the normal bounds of time traveling sci fi. I did enjoy the post LA landing scenario as a plotline.


I'll wait for next week and see how it goes. I noticed we have to mute commercials. Some of the Comcast ads for upcoming shows border on p0rn.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 3, 2010)

lynnie said:


> I didn't really like the time travel theme and this premier was so wierd as to be outside even the normal bounds of time traveling sci fi.



Fortunately, the writers have said that the time-traveling element will cease after a couple episodes into this new season. I kind of agree with you. I'm not a sci-fi fan, so the time travel has not been my cup of tea, but I can see how it was necessary to the overall story. 
As to the premier being weird, I think we'll understand what's going on pretty soon. Right now I'm just viewing it as two totally different storylines occurring at the same time, and I'm hoping that the connection between the two will make sense.



> I'll wait for next week and see how it goes. I noticed we have to mute commercials. Some of the Comcast ads for upcoming shows border on p0rn.


 
That's why I'm so grateful for my DVR.


----------



## Piano Hero (Feb 3, 2010)

Wait...underwater island? I didn't catch that...

The "other Others" really was confusing....and it really bugged me that Sayid came back to life, because it's so illogical that he would be alright after having been dead for that long.

I watched the last season or so on an irregular basis, so I'm not that familiar with the whole Jacob thing....is he the one who's supposed to be Anubis, or is Anubis the one that's in Locke?


----------



## lynnie (Feb 4, 2010)

_I'm just viewing it as two totally different storylines occurring at the same time, and I'm hoping that the connection between the two will make sense._

My husband read that up until now we have had backflashes and flash forwards.

This is called a "sideways flash"! 

I still call it wierd. Although Chrichton's book Timeline had that theme....they traved not in time exactly but to another parallel universe and it is all based on quantum theory allegedly. ( I don't buy any of it but I am a young earth six dayer so I am not with it.) 

piano hero...like I said I've seen the entire five seasons twice, but don't ask me, I don't know what's going on there.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 4, 2010)

Piano Hero said:


> Wait...underwater island? I didn't catch that...



Yes, the opening scene shows the "losties" on flight 815, and as Jack looks out his window, the camera pans down way below to the ocean and then under the water. It's there we see the remnants of a sunken island, complete with Dharma barracks and the four-toed statue. 



> The "other Others" really was confusing....and it really bugged me that Sayid came back to life, because it's so illogical that he would be alright after having been dead for that long.



I wouldn't argue against Sayid coming back to life on the basis of logic. Much of what happens on that island is illogical. I haven't decided which, but I think one of two things is happening with Sayid: 1) Jacob is somehow using Sayid's body or 2) Sayid's "death" was very bad for the losties because now he'll be used by Jacob's nemesis. Either way, I think it's clear that the risen Sayid is going to be very different than the Sayid of old.



> I watched the last season or so on an irregular basis, so I'm not that familiar with the whole Jacob thing....is he the one who's supposed to be Anubis, or is Anubis the one that's in Locke?


 
I'm not sure what you mean by "Anubis". Maybe this will help clear it up. 
In the season finale last year, we were introduced to two key figures: Jacob and an unnamed man, commonly referred to as Jacob's nemesis or the Man in Black (as he was wearing a black shirt while Jacob wore white). There is a hatred between these two men, and everything we have seen on the island has been somehow orchestrated by the conflict between the two. Good and evil. Black and white. These are recurring themes in the show.
Anyway, Jacob and his nemesis were having a conversation in a time that was likely 100 years or more ago, and the nemesis said he was going to find a loophole and kill Jacob. His loophole involved getting John Locke killed and then using his likeness to orchestrate the killing of Jacob, via Ben Linus. We find out in this recent premier that the nemesis is also the "smoke monster", so he is capable of taking various forms. 

Now that Jacob is dead, I imagine he will find some interesting way to thwart his nemesis. It's going to involve the losties, but I don't know how exactly. As I mentioned before, I think Hurley is going to be instrumental.


----------



## tellville (Feb 8, 2010)

Not much to contribute right now. Just that LOST IS AWESOME.  The last three episodes (season 5 finale, season 6 first 2 episodes) have been AMAZING


----------



## mvdm (Feb 8, 2010)

I suspect that Jacob has now inhabited Sayid's body. Jacob was the one who orchestrated Hurley to take Sayid to the Temple, with instructions to take the guitar case, which saved them from being shot and gave them access to the temple. Yes, Sayid was pronounced dead. But,Jacob could only enter a dead body, just as his nemesis the Man in Black has inhabited Locke's body. Which is why I believe Jacob did not fight back when Ben attacked him. Jacob saw it coming and "sacrificed" himself so that he could proceed in his mission. So Jacob one-upped his nemesis.

Also, following the theme of "redemption" in the show, note that as Sayid lay dying, he spoke of no one being able to save him, given all the terrible things he had done. Well, Jacob the good guy is now raising him to new life and living in him. This puts Sayid's past sins aside and sets this "new" Sayid character on the side of goodness and light. 

I expect a major battle between the "Sayid" character and "Locke the demonic" who are just proxies for Jacob and the man in black.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Feb 8, 2010)

I think that my cat understands what's going on in the Lost storyline as well as I do.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 8, 2010)

I've never seen it.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you addicted to LOST?

[video=youtube;NR9OtbZ9R8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR9OtbZ9R8Y[/video]


----------

